# Small Mid-year Announcement...



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I never thought the day would come, but we finally have the license to reproduce the Monster Scenes Vampirella kit. She is currently in tooling, expected to be out with the Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies! Word should be out to distributors within a day, so be patient, you guys have the scoop here first!


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Moebius said:


> I never thought the day would come, but we finally have the license to reproduce the Monster Scenes Vampirella kit. She is currently in tooling, expected to be out with the Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies! Word should be out to distributors within a day, so be patient, you guys have the scoop here first!


Very Cool! Great news Frank, thanks for sharing!

Gotta ask.....

Does it also give you the chance to do a larger scale vampirella?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow Frank, I feel 12 again! You are helping me relive my childhood! Many thanks, just keep them coming.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

chasd25 said:


> Very Cool! Great news Frank, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Gotta ask.....
> 
> Does it also give you the chance to do a larger scale vampirella?


Not right now, but if sales go well I'm sure we can get it worked out with them.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Our hats off to Frank for securing the remaining licensing to get Vampi back into the Monster Scenes realm.

See the various announcements online now:

www.moebiusmodels.com
www.MonsterScenes.net/main.htm
http://MonsterScenes.wordpress.com
www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Scenes/113272545362641

Yeah, it's sort of a big deal...

:thumbsup:


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Awesome! I got a chance to do some research with Forry Ackerman, creator of Vampirella and the author/editor of Famous Monsters, before he passed away.

Really nice guy.

Doc


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent news indeed! Thank you Frank! :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!! Will she be the original "hefty Vamp" or the deflated version? LOL!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

SMALL mid-year announcement?? You just made my entire year!! I have been working on a Monster Scenes Dio,but was hesitant to build my original Vampirella. I was stoked to be getting the PP and GG kits this fall,but Vampi too would be the icing on the MS cake! Thanks Frank!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Frank, that's very cool news! Congrats on getting everything worked out.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

_*FABULOUS!!*_*Many thanks Frank!!:thumbsup:

Z
*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great news Frank...You Da Man :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Awsome news Frank!
I'll definitely be getting one of those kits,Thanks again:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

I do have an Aurora Vampirella, however it will be nice to get a box, which I am missing. Well done guys!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I for one, am glad its being repopped as it was...

Z
*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Moebius said:


> I never thought the day would come, but we finally have the license to reproduce the Monster Scenes Vampirella kit.


I would love to have been a fly on the wall during _those_ negotiations.  Congratulations to Frank Winspur and the good folks at Moebius Models for another modeling community coup!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> I would love to have been a fly on the wall during _those_ negotiations.


I helped with this. The second I heard Dynamite bought Vampirella, I emailed Nick of Moebius' interest and I knew it would be a done deal.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

FANTASTIC news, Thanks guys:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

wow. moebius does it again. amazing

thanks frank!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Another pleasant surprise!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*To me, thats what makes frank a cut above the rest..he is wise enough to know that it makes excellent sense and good business to complete
the entire production line of ms kits since obviously, everyone that bought the line, is sure to buy this last one to complete thier collections, instead of using excuses, as another company did some time ago...

Z

*


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Sounds like everyone is drooling over Vampi's tooling!!!:jest:

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome! I remember sanding all her clothes off when I was 13!


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

Excellent News Frank... Been hoping this would happen eventually! :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great news! :thumbsup:



John P said:


> Awesome! I remember sanding all her clothes off when I was 13!


Hahaha! That sounds like something I might've done!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

BatToys said:


> I helped with this. The second I heard Dynamite bought Vampirella, I emailed Nick of Moebius' interest and I knew it would be a done deal.


I hate to tell you, but Moebius was actively and aggressively pursuing this license on all fronts for the past couple years, with all the parties involved. There is only one guy that made this a "done deal", and that was Frank Winspur. 

Steve


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yet another grail kit of mine that Frank/Moebius has supplied me with,I will buy multiples of Vampi and the Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies too. The mere possiblity of a NEW Vampi sculpt in the future is very exciting also. I always thought Vampi's origin story kinda sucked,but the character is awesome with obvious 'um,...assets.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

"Small mid-year announcement"? There is nothing "Small" about it! This is a major accomplishment demonstrating how in tune Frank is with his customers!

Way to go Frank! Can't wait to see what you accomplish next!:thumbsup:

Tory


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

super dooper :thumbsup:!! looking forward to these . 
hb


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

*Frank CLASS ACT!!!*

WOW!! How long did I pass out for? Just when ya thought that it couldn't get any better IT DOES!! I am going to get Few-5 kits just for nostalgic sake! Thank you Frank & Moebius;for this plus the other 2 Monster Scenes!! this is unbelievable I haven't had this kit since I was a Pre teen!! I won't pay E-bay prices for the original!!! Aurora1Craig:wave:!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is really fantastic :thumbsup:
Tell me will this kit have the infamous 'Ride 'em' legs, so Vampi can be placed Riding the Giant Insect?:thumbsup:
Just wondering...
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

YES! Great news!!! Thanks Frank and Moebius for getting this license and giving us the last kits in this series!!! She was the key to the set!!!

MMM:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Good news for the Monster Scenes collectors.I thinkthe victim's sculpt was done better than Vampirella.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

WE can all thank Frank by BUYING this kit- maybe two of them! I am very pleased we will be getting the original Aurora version...I really like it alot! Hats off!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I never understood the "plump"and "pudgy" remarks about Vampi, I mean are'nt women supposed to have curves,and a nice caboose? I think she is well sculpted,and she does'nt have that seam at the waist like the victim kit. I always wanted to do 2 versions,one red and one black costume.Now,thanks to our bud Frank,I can do as many versions as I want. There is an old ad from the comics of the day that would be a great pose for a new sculpt in 1/8th scale.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

And the cool stuff just keep's on coming, thanks Frank!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Moonman27 said:


> I never understood the "plump"and "pudgy" remarks about Vampi, I mean are'nt women supposed to have curves,and a nice caboose? I think she is well sculpted...


I couldn't agree with you more; I much prefer a "rounder" woman over the scrawny, underweight, unhealthy-looking women the film and fashion industries would have us believe are the "ideal" body types. But in relation to the kit, I think the complaints are simply that the sculpt doesn't match the way Vampirella is drawn in the comics.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I think you are correct Zombie....its the way it is depicted according to the comic or even the boxart that people complain about. I too wished she had flowing hair and standing like the boxart but I'm not complaining one bit that we are getting the Aurora version.

MMM


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> This is really fantastic :thumbsup:
> Tell me will this kit have the infamous 'Ride 'em' legs, so Vampi can be placed Riding the Giant Insect?:thumbsup:
> Just wondering...
> Mcdee


Don't worry bud, I'm sure Frank wouldn't put the kit out incomplete:thumbsup:.
She fits on the bug real nice too! When I was a kid I could not figure out for the life of me why she came with a set o "bow" legs. Of course we didn't get the insect here in the states, so my confusion was justified.
JimandJudyshorrormodels.com


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That would be very cool...:thumbsup:
...and who knows, this could open the doorway to the kits that never made it to fruition such as 'the Hero', etc...
Vampirella is a very welcomed addition to this series and makes one think what else Dencomm and Moebius have up their sleeve?
Mcdee


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

When you ever announce Spindrift then you will get my attention.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Something to whet your appetite for the new Vampirella kit, courtesy of the late, great Dave Stevens...


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

can't wait need my monster fix money is at hand and waiting to be spent for the kits


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

idMonster said:


> Something to whet your appetite for the new Vampirella kit, courtesy of the late, great Dave Stevens...


If only the Aurora kit looked like _that_.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Awesome! I remember sanding all her clothes off when I was 13!


That's an awkward age and your behavior then was quite normal and nothing to be embarrassed about.

This time don't rub quite so hard while sanding and you won't wear her clothes off.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> This time don't rub quite so hard while sanding and you won't wear her clothes off.:thumbsup:


What, do you want to take all the _fun_ out of model building?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Stevens is sorely missed!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

John P said:


> Dave Stevens is sorely missed!


Truer words were never spoken...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> What, do you want to take all the _fun_ out of model building?


And I thought I was the only one who had this sort of gigantismistic love of plastic women that will fit nicely in the palm of my hand. :freak:

I think the disorder developed from watching those hot chicks in _Land of the Giants_ getting picked up by the giant people.


----------

